# Toys and performance events.



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this has probably been posted before (I think I did) but my phone won't let me search for it, so I thought I'd ask again. 

My trainer has discouraged me from pursuing agility with my toy girl, Tilly, because of her size. At 6 1/2 months old, she right at 4 pounds. I expect her to mature at 6-ish pounds. The trainer is afraid, being so small, that a fall off a high walk or such would result in broken bones, more so than with larger breeds. I can see the logic there. But, I see videos of toy dogs competing all over YouTube. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look for posts from PF member Minnie about doing agility with her tpoo Bella. CT Girl also has a toy and has done agility.

Bella broke her leg, but not doing agility. Minnie had her out for a long time even after her injury healed but has started again. 

I think if you teach the contact obstacles carefully so your pup knows not to bail off and then avoid outdoor trials where she could get blown off it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I've seen toys do agility, but I don't know if they were 4 pounds.

At 6 1/2 months, I don't think she will add more than 1/2 pound, if any. i Don't think she'll be six pounds, unless she's really skinny and needs to put some weight on.

Small breeds are pretty much finished growing at 6 months.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Of course a small toy can do Agility safely! There were two tiny-tinies at our trial this past weekend (including Donna Fox's little guy). A friend of mine showed the tiniest Yorkies who were about 2-3 pounds each, and they were very successful. I won't mention the mini Dachshunds and et cetera in our area. 

It's an incredibly fun sport. Just teach a good foundation and you'll be fine.

--Q


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I've seen toys do agility, but I don't know if they were 4 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree, my toys have all grown up until 13-15 months, and then filled out some after that.
I know breeders like to say that they are done growing at six to seven months, because most people prefer them smaller, however I have not found that to be the case.
Sexual maturity is known to be the signal for the growth plates to close, and Timi did not have her first heat until 15 1/2 months!


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Tilly's parents were 6 & 8 pounds. I'm hoping she continues to grow a bit, for at least a little longer.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I disagree, my toys have all grown up until 13-15 months, and then filled out some after that.
> I know breeders like to say that they are done growing at six to seven months, because most people prefer them smaller, however I have not found that to be the case.
> Sexual maturity is known to be the signal for the growth plates to close, and Timi did not have her first heat until 15 1/2 months!


Poodles must be different than other breeds, then. All my small dogs were pretty much done growing around 6 months, and had their first heat around the same age.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Poodles must be different than other breeds, then. All my small dogs were pretty much done growing around 6 months, and had their first heat around the same age.



Yes, I do think that Yorkies and Chi's are like that - which is why those weight charts that were originated by those breeders are so wrong in predicting Toy Poodles adult sizes! Toy Poodles grow for at least twice as long as those breeds.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I found with my toysd they were pretty much at 8 months of what there final size would be. That is why I say when looking for a toy I want 8 months to 3 years, as I am not a good puppy mama, hate training for housebreaking and chewing. Tina was 8 months and wound at 3 on being 4 to 4.5 pounds. Bella was 1.5 (in really poor shape) and weighed 4 pounds she is now 7 to 7.5 and not fat, she was starved. Tara was 6 weeks when I got her and finished at 5 pound (she too was in poor shape when I found her). Cayenne was 3 when I got her at 1.5 yrs. and is now 3.2, she was in excellent shpae when I got her, her 2oz came from cookie when using potty patch, LOL


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is six pounds and we enjoy agility. At this point I would focus on foundation training. Obstacles can wait till she is a year plus. The dog walk is easier for a toy as it is wide. Teeter you just do with four paws on. There is no reason a healthy small poodle cannot enjoy agility.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We have a papillon in our agility class and he's a little star, I can't see a problem going in puppy agility at this point.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good point Caddy I see lots of great papillons in agility around here.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Performance sports for any dog has some risk of injury however as long as the dog has vet clearance (grown plates closed, patellas clear) then toys can absolutely do agility. My toy Bella is a whopping 4 pounds and now trials at the Masters level  She loves the sport an can't wait to "play".


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Look for posts from PF member Minnie about doing agility with her tpoo Bella. CT Girl also has a toy and has done agility.
> 
> Bella broke her leg, but not doing agility. Minnie had her out for a long time even after her injury healed but has started again.
> 
> I think if you teach the contact obstacles carefully so your pup knows not to bail off and then avoid outdoor trials where she could get blown off it shouldn't be a problem.



"Blown off" I remember seeing my Cece get knocked down or shoved forward from an aggressive gust of wind. It always made me laugh, but it would have been so sad if it had made her fall from a high place. It's hard being 4 lbs.


----------

